# Testy Freddie



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi people this is my first post here I only found you yesterday. We have been caring for Freddie for 5 years now, he is around 15 years old, he has suddenly changed from a mild placid bird to a hyper little demon, he used to sleep most of his day, now he only sleeps at night, he shrieks and demands attention, doesn't shut up even when I cover him and put him in his room....he nips at my husbands hand ( and draws blood ) where he used to sit with him and snooze, now he wants 100% attention.

I thought he would slow down with age.....not Freddie.

Need help badly.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

hmmmm he is getting up there in age you may want to check out some posts in the taming and bonding section i,m sure laura or bea or some others will have some good advice what to do


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm not too sure what to think about Freddie, he's obviously a well loved little man. Could he be going through a really bad moult? Is he itchy or has painful pin feathers? I haven't got any experience with older tiels, so I really can't help much either. I'm sure someone will be along shortly that can though. Welcome to the site and I'm sure someone will be able to help with Freddie.


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

allen said:


> hmmmm he is getting up there in age you may want to check out some posts in the taming and bonding section i,m sure laura or bea or some others will have some good advice what to do



Thanks Allen for your quick reply.

I have to say although we have had him on a permanent basis for 5 years he belongs to my daughter and son in law, we had him on a regular basis for holidays etc, in fact we cared for him when they moved into a condo with no pets allowed, they then bought a house, he wouldn't settle as they were out all day, and with us he got constant attention, so we told them to bring him back, that was 2 years ago.

It is only recently he started to "play up " he has always thrown a wobbly when mating season comes around, but it didn't last long, this time it goes on and on. This morning so far so good.........I pray that it will last.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Last year we looked after a old cockatiel, he was around 20 years old!  

He bit the bars everytime you walked past, he would bite you when you tried to get him out of his cage, so we had to get him out on a perch, he could fly but never did, only to his cage! He was the worst case scenario, his owners were on holiday at the time, that is why we was looking after him! 

We ignored the biting, which did really hurt, and after the 2 weeks that we had him, he didn't bite hard! We let him out of his cage everyday, but the owners don't!  

He is now back with his owners, because we only had him for 2 weeks and he has gone back to his old self! 

Lets hope your tiel doesn't end up like this with age! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Plukie said:


> I'm not too sure what to think about Freddie, he's obviously a well loved little man. Could he be going through a really bad moult? Is he itchy or has painful pin feathers? I haven't got any experience with older tiels, so I really can't help much either. I'm sure someone will be along shortly that can though. Welcome to the site and I'm sure someone will be able to help with Freddie.



Thanks for your welcome Plukie....he is certainly well loved little fellow, and I think maybe a little spoiled !!! ( or so my son in law says) LOL, this morning he hasn't been quite as bad, no, he isn't moulting and doesn't appear to be itchy.



Sophia said:


> Last year we looked after a old cockatiel, he was around 20 years old!
> 
> He bit the bars everytime you walked past, he would bite you when you tried to get him out of his cage, so we had to get him out on a perch, he could fly but never did, only to his cage! He was the worst case scenario, his owners were on holiday at the time, that is why we was looking after him!
> 
> ...



LOL yours obviously didn't like change

Freddie has his cage door open all day, so he pops in and out when he likes, he didn't have that kind of freedom with my daughter and son in law as they are out at work all day, so I was not surprised he wouldn't settle back with them, my daughter says he didn't like the house they had built 

He has been such a happy little chap these last two years that is why I am at a loss with him now.

I too hope he doesn't end up like the one you took care of..........scary thought.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I wish you luck on that he doesn't end up like the one we looked after! P.S His name was Bruce! (just thought I would tell you)


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Sophia said:


> I wish you luck on that he doesn't end up like the one we looked after! P.S His name was Bruce! (just thought I would tell you)



Thanks Sophia.....sshh today....so far so good.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! 

I find it so strange that he would suddenly change at his age! I also would've thought they would calm down with age. How are his droppings and appetite? Is he showing even the tiniest symptom of being a little bit ill? That's the only thing i can really suggest other than ignoring the bad behaviour - getting him vet checked just to make sure there's no underlying medical reason for the change.


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Bea said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> I find it so strange that he would suddenly change at his age! I also would've thought they would calm down with age. How are his droppings and appetite? Is he showing even the tiniest symptom of being a little bit ill? That's the only thing i can really suggest other than ignoring the bad behaviour - getting him vet checked just to make sure there's no underlying medical reason for the change.




He has a good appetite his droppings are the same, he is over hyper. but today he has been much better, he also slept a little. I too would have thought calmer was the norm. my son in law is here right now, and said the same as you, maybe we should get him checked over by a vet.

So we will probably give him a few more days, but he doesn't seem ill at all, and sleeps all night usually a good 14 hours sometimes longer, so I cannot complain at that.

Thank you for your input, you are a great group of people here. much appreciated.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

We're always glad to help! :thumbu: Let us know how Freddie goes over the next couple of days.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to the form  Mabey Freddie is getting hormonal. Here is a link http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx I hope it helps


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, lets hope Freddie goes back to his normal self!  Keep us Updated!


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Welcome to the form  Mabey Freddie is getting hormonal. Here is a link http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx I hope it helps



Thank you for the link, my husband says it has to be his hormones that is doing it. I will check it out.

Thanks for the welcome, I wish I had found you a long time ago,  you are all very eager to help others..........I like that.



Sophia said:


> Welcome to the forum, lets hope Freddie goes back to his normal self!  Keep us Updated!


Will do Sophia....thanks again, I will go check out Spikes link and get back to you later.

Have a great day.


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Spike......you did it, that peice was written as if it was for Freddie, I am so very grateful for all your input, this morning I moved Freddie's cage, he is doing a bit of nattering and throwing his seed around, but nothing too bad, at least now we know he isn't ill, which is a huge relief.

We will follow the suggestions of the article, Chris Davis is now my hero.....as well as Spike and the rest of you who put forward ideas. I will of course stay in touch here as their is so much knowledge between you all.

Thanks so very much.....


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I have read that article, some birds are like that, but the behaviour can be stopped!  It is good that you have moved Freddie's cage, I hope it helps him to calm down alot!  * Good Luck!* :thumbu: Thanks For The Update!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad I could help


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

How is he today ??


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Today we are having a good day he is busy amusing himself, just a couple of screeches but nothing major.......fingers crossed ....again.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It looks like things are getting better! :thumbu: I hope they stay good as they are!  

Good Luck!


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

A short update on Freddie, he is much better, we still have our "moments" with him and I moved his cage again this morning, seems happy enough, he still doesn't want to sleep much in the day time, but does sleep the night through so that doesn't worry me at all.

I will be really happy when he get's back to being the REAL Freddie. LOL

Take care you guys.:flowers:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is good that he is, his normal self except for them moments that they all have sometimes!  Hope he stays that way!  * Good Luck!! *


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Sophia....guess what .....he is SLEEPING hurrah.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine rarely sleep in the day time they are usually up playing and chattering its not much to worry about as long as he is sleeping at night thats the important part


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, Dooby is usually awake all day. He sleeps all night, but I have to admit that since we've put the clocks forward last weekend, we have been woken up every morning at around 6.00.am. when it is light with "Good Morning!"


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Laura said:


> Mine rarely sleep in the day time they are usually up playing and chattering its not much to worry about as long as he is sleeping at night thats the important part



I agree with you, it is night time that is most important.


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Plukie said:


> Yeah, Dooby is usually awake all day. He sleeps all night, but I have to admit that since we've put the clocks forward last weekend, we have been woken up every morning at around 6.00.am. when it is light with "Good Morning!"



Freddie usually wakes up at around 8.00. to 8.30.am so nothing to complain about, in winter he sleeps in until after 10.00am.......lazy bird


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl & Little Bill normally only sleep in the day, when there is no-on in the room, or it is fairly quiet!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I guess I am pretty lucky mine don't make a peep until I uncover the cage  it doesn't matter what time it is that i open it could be 8 am or 10 am they stay quiet till I do


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good that he is doing well  Spike will sleep at night, but not much during the day. He has his moments aswell  And will stay quite until I uncover the cage but Icarus my budige is another story


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Freddie is doing well.


----------

